# 150l



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi,

Here is my 150L, the aquascape is 4 month old.
Hope you like it.


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

alexandre said:


> Hi,
> Hope you like it.


I don't like it, I LOVE it ! So natural...

What is the tall grass, behind the Eleocharis and in front of the left piece od driftwood ? Echinodorus tenellus ???


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Alexandre,

Great to see this on here.  I really like it.

Can you share some specs with us, please?


----------



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

> I don't like it, I LOVE it ! So natural...
> 
> What is the tall grass, behind the Eleocharis and in front of the left piece od driftwood ? Echinodorus tenellus ???


Salut Mellonman et merci.
Yes it is a Tennelus.



> Hi Alexandre,
> 
> Great to see this on here. I really like it.
> 
> Can you share some specs with us, please?


Hi George, thanks. I will put the specs latter don't have the time now, my wife is waiting for me to go to the beach.


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

Really love it , lot of green , pretty carpet of parvula and a good contrast with the driftwood.
Also the Microsorum works good with the stem plants.
GOOD job


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Wow alexandre, cool tank.

I love the green and the way the driftwood comes out of the green. For a 4 months old tank, cool parvula you have there. Can you tell me about your lighting equioment please?


----------



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks Ras & LordSul. 

The specs:
150L (80x45x45).
Light 6x 24W T5. But usually run with only 4 (96W).
CO2 pressurise 4kg with Aqua Medic 1000 reactor.
Eheim ProII 2028
Additional external pump Hydor Seltz 30 (1000l/h) for extra water flow.
Prodac substrate.
Ferts: TPN, KNO3, KH2PO4, K2SO4.
Water change 50%/Week: 70% RO 30% Tap water.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Hi Alex,
Very great tank, fantastic work !
When did you propose this tank in "P-A" ? It largely has its place in our gallery of tanks, I think !


----------



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks Kookaburra, will do.


----------



## petros (May 22, 2007)

very nice!!!!!!
Patrida eisai foveros


----------



## lacustris (Jul 21, 2007)

very beautiful! is it possible to tell us more about the watervalues and the fertilizing routine???
how do you make eleocharis grow so dense???


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

I like your foreground with Eleocharis so dense....did you add liquid fer. frequently?


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

If my memory is ok , he uses EI dosing anf 50% weekly WC


----------



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

Gas is right, I use EI whit 50% W.C. weekly.

Lacustris & Blue-Dolphinvn, I can't tell you what are my NO3, PO4, PH, GH etc.. I never test maybe once every 3 month :bored:.
I test my Kh once a month, to check if my mix RO and tap water is okay because I get a lot of evaporation and top up with tap water during the week. It seam to stay at 4 KH. 
I also use a drop checker with a solution KH4 and bromo blue to check my CO2.

Here is my dosing schedule.
Day 1: 50% WC, 1ppm PO4 (KH2PO4), 6ppm (KNO3), 5ppm (K2SO4)
Day 2: 5ml Tropica PN
Day 3: 1ppm PO4 (KH2PO4), 6ppm (KNO3), 5ppm (K2SO4)
Day 4: 5ml Tropica PN
Day 5: 1ppm PO4 (KH2PO4), 6ppm (KNO3), 5ppm (K2SO4)
Day 6: 5ml Tropica PN
Day 7: Nothing


----------



## lacustris (Jul 21, 2007)

alexandre said:


> Gas is right, I use EI whit 50% W.C. weekly.
> 
> Lacustris & Blue-Dolphinvn, I can't tell you what are my NO3, PO4, PH, GH etc.. I never test maybe once every 3 month :bored:.
> I test my Kh once a month, to check if my mix RO and tap water is okay because I get a lot of evaporation and top up with tap water during the week. It seam to stay at 4 KH.
> ...


how many hours a day do you have the lights on??
you add three times a week 1 mg/l PO4??isn't that a lot??i often read good PO4 values are between 
1-2mg/l.what happens when you add less Po4 to your tank??in other words what are the benefits of adding that amount of PO4?
is it right that ppm is the same as mg/l because here in my country we use mg/l??


----------



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

> how many hours a day do you have the lights on??


10 hours.



> you add three times a week 1 mg/l PO4??isn't that a lot??i often read good PO4 values are between 1-2mg/l. What happens when you add less Po4 to your tank??in other words what are the benefits of adding that amount of PO4?


It isn't a lot, the plants consume them. If I dose less I get green spot algae and my plant don't grow that well. Don't forget I do a 50% water change every week, so it reset the water colon.



> is it right that ppm is the same as mg/l because here in my country we use mg/l??


Yes it is, PPM= part per million, mg/l= milligramme per liter. In English they will use ppm, in France where I come from it's mg/l.


----------



## Aeropars (Apr 20, 2006)

How do you do your water changes alex?

I'm concidering an RO unit for use on my tank but i'm worried about the additional work it will give me.


----------



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

> How do you do your water changes alex?
> 
> I'm concidering an RO unit for use on my tank but i'm worried about the additional work it will give me.


It does give a bit more work.
I use a welly-bin with a pump at the bottom to empty the clean water into the tank.


----------



## Aeropars (Apr 20, 2006)

Ah right. So you have a large 'ready made' supply of water then just top it up with RO as it gets low?


----------



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

Aeropars said:


> Ah right. So you have a large 'ready made' supply of water then just top it up with RO as it gets low?


No, I don't. I make my water the same morning I do my water change. The RO unit I've got is a bit over kill for my need. But it only take three hours to make about 50/60L, much better than the smaller one I had before (8h for 50/60L). 
I know it is not recommended to use RO water strait away. I never had lost of live stock doing this, but I always have a strong surface movement.


----------



## swoon (May 2, 2007)

Fantastic looking tank alexandre! Keep up the good work!

I noticed you connect a Hydor Seltz L30 for extra flow. Do you connect it inline with your Eheim filter? Does it seem to dissolve the CO2 in the Aquamedic 1000 a lot better?


----------



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi there,

Here is my latest aquascape, sadly I couldn't finish it. A lick spread so I had to scrap the aquarium.
Any way, hope you enjoy.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Fantastic! Both versions! I love it.


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello Alexandre 
I am impressed with your aquarium ...!!! 
Very natural! I want the tank that I will mount this week is well in the left corner! 
Congratulations ...!!! 


Hugs 
JACK


----------



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks.



> I want the tank that I will mount this week is well in the left corner!


Sorry but I don't really understand the meaning of this sentence.


----------



## reefcrawler (Dec 31, 2007)

look at the moss!! beautiful.


----------

